

Nasa trains astronauts for asteroid mission - irunbackwards
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/9261863/Nasa-trains-astronauts-for-asteroid-mission.html

======
waterlesscloud
"By the end of the next decade" means "never" in NASA-manned-spaceflight-
speak.

NASA needs to be much much bolder in their planning. Set ambitious goals one
relatively short timeframes. Then this stuff might actually happen.

